# Need help changing rear 3 spark plugs



## muzik205 (Jun 24, 2011)

so im having trouble trying to check my rear 3 spark plugs. I know you have to take off the intake manifold but i cant seem to get it off. I've unscrewed the main screws bolted on the front and some minor screws around the manifold to make space yet i cant seem to take it off. I've found 4 other screws on the backside of the manifold but can't seem to get those off. Is there any other way around the manifold or any screws that are supposed to come off?


----------



## mike9900 (Aug 16, 2012)

*I35 spark plug change*

This page has the steps I followed to change mine on my I35. Maybe it will be helpful? I remember my manifold coming off pretty easy. Maybe you are missing some bolts?

2002-2004 Infiniti I35 Spark Plugs-Coils Replacement Procedure | Infinitihelp.com


----------

